# Midwest fragrance



## Drchurchillsoaps (Aug 13, 2021)

Decided to give them a shot. I ordered over 30 fragrances to test. Looking for any input on fragrances used from them. I used two different ones last night.

cedar musk+ lavender. The smell is not too strong but a good overall smell. I am terrible at describing scents. It did not accelerate or rice, if anything it decelerated the mix. Great for swirls and such. No discoloration.

balsim fir. The smell is amazing in my opinion. One of my favorite. Reminds me of climbing pine trees and getting sap on my hands. Pine cones and pine trees best describes it. Great scent butnot as easy to work with as the above scent. While it is still very manageable, it does SLIGHTLY accelerate. Nothing major but don’t plan a 6 color swirl with this one. I got a three color swirl out but not easy.


----------



## Drchurchillsoaps (Aug 13, 2021)

Green is pine 
Pink green and muted orange is lavender musk


----------



## Drchurchillsoaps (Aug 13, 2021)

Drchurchillsoaps said:


> Decided to give them a shot. I ordered over 30 fragrances to test. Looking for any input on fragrances used from them. I used two different ones last night.
> 
> cedar musk+ lavender. The smell is not too strong but a good overall smell. I am terrible at describing scents. It did not accelerate or rice, if anything it decelerated the mix. Great for swirls and such. No discoloration.
> 
> balsim fir. The smell is amazing in my opinion. One of my favorite. Reminds me of climbing pine trees and getting sap on my hands. Pine cones and pine trees best describes it. Great scent butnot as easy to work with as the above scent. While it is still very manageable, it does SLIGHTLY accelerate. Nothing major but don’t plan a 6 color swirl with this one. I got a three color swirl out but not easy.


Tried two more tonight. Cocoa cashmere and volcano. Both great scents and no acceleration from either.


----------



## Drchurchillsoaps (Aug 13, 2021)

Drchurchillsoaps said:


> Tried two more tonight. Cocoa cashmere and volcano. Both great scents and no acceleration from either.


Volcano is more citrus than I expected but still a great smell. And the cocoa cashmere I will reorder.


----------



## Drchurchillsoaps (Aug 15, 2021)

Tried two more this evening. Both recipes behaved normal. Although they traced 20times faster than my lard recipe bars on the trials above, the palm recipe I use always tends to trace significantly faster, so with that said, they behaved as expected for my mix.

cucumber melon was fine to work with, wife really likes this one but I have never been a cucumber and melon type.

Bamboo and teakwood was the other variety. I did enjoy the smell and my wife also approved.
Behavior was well.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 15, 2021)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## msunnerstood (Aug 16, 2021)

Love midwest fragrance. They are not far from me.
Some of my favorites are:

Tangerine Passion - behaves and the scent sticks well
Black Raspberry Vanilla - No discoloring, behaves well and sticks.
Sweet Orange Chili pepper.  - love this one. again, well behaved and scent holds well.


----------



## Drchurchillsoaps (Aug 16, 2021)

Drchurchillsoaps said:


> Tried two more this evening. Both recipes behaved normal. Although they traced 20times faster than my lard recipe bars on the trials above, the palm recipe I use always tends to trace significantly faster, so with that said, they behaved as expected for my mix.
> 
> cucumber melon was fine to work with, wife really likes this one but I have never been a cucumber and melon type.
> 
> ...


Update on the bamboo and teakwood. Don’t waste time with soap. Almost all smell disappeared after 24 hours. Others seem to be holding fine. Might be good for other applications.


----------



## LynetteO (Aug 16, 2021)

Drchurchillsoaps said:


> Tried two more this evening. Both recipes behaved normal. Although they traced 20times faster than my lard recipe bars on the trials above, the palm recipe I use always tends to trace significantly faster, so with that said, they behaved as expected for my mix.
> 
> cucumber melon was fine to work with, wife really likes this one but I have never been a cucumber and melon type.
> 
> ...


I hadn’t planned on purchasing more scents much less from a, new to me, company BUT with your information, I just might! Thanks 4 Sharing!


----------



## AliOop (Aug 17, 2021)

Drchurchillsoaps said:


> Update on the bamboo and teakwood. Don’t waste time with soap. Almost all smell disappeared after 24 hours. Others seem to be holding fine. Might be good for other applications.


I have a few scents that disappear after saponification, but then "rebloom" during the cure, or when the soaps get wet. So don't write them off just yet. Certain smells also become unsmellable to me until I get away from them for awhile and come back. Case in point: my cucumber melon soaps smelled like nothing to me. We went away for six days, and when I came back, I could smell them again. A week later of being in the house with them, and I can't smell them. I'm sure it is my nose, and not the FO!


----------



## Drchurchillsoaps (Aug 17, 2021)

AliOop said:


> I have a few scents that disappear after saponification, but then "rebloom" during the cure, or when the soaps get wet. So don't write them off just yet. Certain smells also become unsmellable to me until I get away from them for awhile and come back. Case in point: my cucumber melon soaps smelled like nothing to me. We went away for six days, and when I came back, I could smell them again. A week later of being in the house with them, and I can't smell them. I'm sure it is my nose, and not the FO!


I hope that is the case but we shall see. It is a lovely smell I will use it in body butter or bath bombs. Just not soap again most likely. If it returns I will update for sure but as of now it has zero cold throw. However the cucumber melon smells much better to me after saponification. Wife and two kids still enjoy the smell as well. I did not like it in bottle.


----------



## Arimara (Aug 17, 2021)

Drchurchillsoaps said:


> I hope that is the case but we shall see. It is a lovely smell I will use it in body butter or bath bombs. Just not soap again most likely. If it returns I will update for sure but as of now it has zero cold throw. However the cucumber melon smells much better to me after saponification. Wife and two kids still enjoy the smell as well. I did not like it in bottle.


That's the thing with FOs. How they smell in CP/HP may not match how they smell OOB, in candles, or in M&P. YOu normally have to be brave and keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Drchurchillsoaps (Aug 19, 2021)

Arimara said:


> That's the thing with FOs. How they smell in CP/HP may not match how they smell OOB, in candles, or in M&P. YOu normally have to be brave and keep your fingers crossed.


I fully expect some hits and miss


Drchurchillsoaps said:


> Decided to give them a shot. I ordered over 30 fragrances to test. Looking for any input on fragrances used from them. I used two different ones last night.
> 
> cedar musk+ lavender. The smell is not too strong but a good overall smell. I am terrible at describing scents. It did not accelerate or rice, if anything it decelerated the mix. Great for swirls and such. No discoloration.
> 
> balsim fir. The smell is amazing in my opinion. One of my favorite. Reminds me of climbing pine trees and getting sap on my hands. Pine cones and pine trees best describes it. Great scent butnot as easy to work with as the above scent. While it is still very manageable, it does SLIGHTLY accelerate. Nothing major but don’t plan a 6 color swirl with this one. I got a three color swirl out but not easy.


strawberry peach champagne and tangerine passion are two more that cause no accel/rice/discoloring in cp soap. didn't try fruit loops in soap but for bath bombs it has been quite the unexpected delight. every child has loved the smell, also many adults are enjoying this variety. Two thumbs up so far for Midwest from me.


----------



## lenarenee (Aug 24, 2021)

msunnerstood said:


> Love midwest fragrance. They are not far from me.
> Some of my favorites are:
> 
> Tangerine Passion - behaves and the scent sticks well
> ...



How does sweet orange chili compare to NG?


----------



## msunnerstood (Aug 25, 2021)

lenarenee said:


> How does sweet orange chili compare to NG?


It is one of my favorites! I don't buy from NG so I cant compare but it made my mouth water and it sticks really well.


----------



## Ktkauf (Aug 28, 2021)

msunnerstood said:


> Love midwest fragrance. They are not far from me.
> Some of my favorites are:
> 
> Tangerine Passion - behaves and the scent sticks well
> ...



Yes, tangerine passion is a great one. I haven't tried the sweet orange chili pepper, will have to get that one next!


----------



## Ktkauf (Aug 28, 2021)

Drchurchillsoaps said:


> Update on the bamboo and teakwood. Don’t waste time with soap. Almost all smell disappeared after 24 hours. Others seem to be holding fine. Might be good for other applications.



I had the same issue with the bamboo and teakwood. Luckily I made only a mini test loaf, but I was really disappointed with how weak the fragrance was after curing.


----------



## Drchurchillsoaps (Sep 4, 2021)

eucalyptus and fresh mint good no acceleration I like WSP eucalyptus and spearmint much better

Pink guava did accelerate. Used a tallow recipe and it still moved quite fast to where I stuffed the soap into mold rather than pour.

black raspberry and vanilla worked great prefer the smell of their product over WSP

Black ice great manly scent worked well no problems


----------



## msunnerstood (Sep 4, 2021)

Paulo Santo - love this scent. behaved well and has stuck so far.
Also got chestnut & birch. smells wonderful OOB but havent soaped it yet

agree hands down on the black raspberry and vanilla . Its my favorite version and bought a large bottle.


----------



## sandbars (Sep 8, 2021)

Love all the feed back on these fragrances.  I just ordered a few samples last week from them for  the first time.  So far I’ve been pretty happy with the oob and just starting to test them in candles and soap.


----------



## chrysta (Sep 9, 2021)

thank you so much for these reviews!!! Ive been wanting to try them out but with little soap reviews Ive been hesitant. This was so helpful! Has anyone tried Iced Woods?


----------



## Drchurchillsoaps (Sep 9, 2021)

chrysta said:


> thank you so much for these reviews!!! Ive been wanting to try them out but with little soap reviews Ive been hesitant. This was so helpful! Has anyone tried Iced Woods?


The iced vanilla woods? No but I have a bottle. I’ll crack it open and mix some up here next week. Black ice is a good male fragrance. Smells a lot like the black tree shape air freshener for cars.


----------



## chrysta (Sep 9, 2021)

Ah thanks! thats the one! Ill keep an eye out for your review. Thanks so much.


----------



## Drchurchillsoaps (Sep 14, 2021)

chrysta said:


> Ah thanks! thats the one! Ill keep an eye out for your review. Thanks so much.


Iced vanilla woods isn’t bad, however it did accelerate slightly and might(pretty certain not 100% we will say %80) have darkened the color of soap a little bit. Could have been the new Shea I used, however it only accelerated slightly nothing major. I soaped at about 110 %39 lye concentration


----------



## chrysta (Sep 15, 2021)

thanks for the update! Good to know that it accelerates slightly and note about discoloration. I can plan for those knowing it ahead of time. I really appreciate the review!


----------

